# Will be qualified in 2 years - can I apply now ?



## Carolinei (Nov 28, 2010)

Hi all, this might be an usual question but I am going to be a qualified accountant in two years, but my husband is 45 in September and I was told I have to apply before he hits 45 - can we apply now as such even though I amn't qualified ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

Not really. The basis of your application is your recognized occupation and you if you submit your application without your occupation recognized by one of Australian authorities it will simply be rejected.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Well, nobody is prevented from applying for anything anytime but if you're ineligible, there is very little that can be done to prevent an application from being rejected as Dexter indicates.
But I do not know who told you about your husband's age for there is nothing about age with a secondary applicants eligibility you can check @ Skilled - Independent (Migrant) Visa (Subclass 175)

You should have a good read of all the relevant immigration visa application information rather than rely on hearsay.
You will btw likely need at least 12 months recent experience post graduation to be eligible for a skilled visa and do also have a read of the What's New Link for eligibility assessment is to change next year and could be different again in two or three years time.


----------

